# Fishfinder Upgrade Time - Advise Please



## phantom (Oct 16, 2006)

Hi guys,

Just got the Kayak off the hoist and have decided to upgrade the finder as the old Eagle Cuda 242 is a bit tired and has never really given a good image.

I assume things have changed and would love to get a new finder with clear images.

What finders do people recommend and Pro and Cons of each.

Not sure I need GPS.

My current setup

P.S Have just moved to Arncliffe - Sydney (Near the airport) so would love top catch up with any locals, after a bit a maintenance. I like the look of the area east of Tom Uglys bridge, looks sandy and mangroves, maybe a bit of live baiting for flathead.

Kind Regards,

Phantom


----------



## murd (Jan 27, 2008)

The Garmin Striker 4 is a top little unit. Has GPS/Fishfinder all in one. Colour screen and easy to navigate. Google it . Cheapish too. Enjoy!


----------



## phantom (Oct 16, 2006)

Well decided to get the Lowrance Hook 4x.

Installed it and gave it a run, it a whole new world compared to previous device.

Now just need to catch some fish.

Regards,

Phantom


----------

